# 2013 UScA Mideast Regional Conformation Championship, AD and Breed Survey; Oct. 4-6



## kgrossman (Oct 27, 2010)

O.G. Landshark is hosting the UScA Mideast Regional Conformation Show, AD and breed survey in the Indianapolis, IN area the weekend of October 4-6 with SV judge Dieter Oeser officiating.

The host hotel for this event is the Embassy Suites Indianapolis North and the room rate includes daily complimentary full, hot, made-to-order breakfast/buffet, nightly manager's reception with complimentary beer, wine, bar brand cocktails, soft drinks and appetizers, complimentary wifi internet access and no charge for having your dogs in your rooms if reserved under our event (hotel normally does not allow pets).

Full information and online registration is available at the website below (we will be adding veterans and kennel groups classes to the registration form as soon as our webmaster can get them up). Come out with your dogs and let's have a lot of fun!

Regional Conformation Championships - Home


----------



## kgrossman (Oct 27, 2010)

Kennel groups and veterans classes are now available on the online entry form.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Everything is all bunched together and conflicting!!!!! I have a dog doing HGH that weekend and there are trials, this show, the Worlds - would love to have a couple of mine go to this show...but the next weekend is their BH and the weekend after is the WUSV....SHOOT - I would love to get the young dogs under this judge too!!!! 

If you guys don't get the turnout you expect -it could be that the conflict in dates and the financial obligations for that 2 - 3 week period will make people pass....if the dates were in late Aug, we would be there with 3-4 dogs for show ratings and a koer!

Lee


----------



## kgrossman (Oct 27, 2010)

We'd love to have you, too!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd LOVE to do this one but don't have the right elbow papers *sigh*


----------

